#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-15
<fudoyusei2> Hey jasonhang?
<fudoyusei2> Hey jasonjang?
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> anyone knows Rolf Leggewie?
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-16
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> konbanha
<hito_jp> うあああ。
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあればお願いします
<jkbys> NetWalkerのrepoの去就はまだ確認中です。来週には報告できると思います。
<hito_jp> JauntyのEOLアナウンスは今準備してます。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101116 を貼るのが先でした。ごめんなさい。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> イベントレポートは書いてあるとおりですね。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> イベント開催時のチェックリストは、書き始めましたがまだ終わってません。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Events/CheckList
<nobuto> チームレポートは前回の消し忘れなので、代わりに消しておいていただければ。
<hito_jp> けしたです
<nobuto> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ行きましょうか
<jkbys> Maverickの開発ふりかえり
<nobuto> ああ、関西のイベントレポートで「準さま」という表現はやめるべきかと。誰か直してといいつつ進めてください。
<hito_jp> トドメを刺したと認識してますが、あと何かありましたっけか
<jkbys> ちょ、そんな表現あったのか
<hito_jp> あーと、リリースパーティ東京へのリンクがwiki.ubuntulinux.jpのトップページにないです。足してくださいな、と。
<nobuto> やっておきます。
<hito_jp> あ、関西側をこばやしさんが処理してくれてるようなので処置します
<hito_jp> した。
<jkbys> 消しました
<hito_jp> 「忘れずに設営に来てくれたリーダー準さま」って。
<jkbys> 忘れずに遅刻して行ったら驚かれました
<hito_jp> 前半はいいのだろうか（いや、いい）　←間違った反語
<hito_jp> 関西と関東でカメラの画質差がモロにでているなー、ということがちょっと気になる。次回からはちゃんと一眼持ち込みます。
<jkbys> 差が分からない
 * nobuto は暗かったのによく撮れてるなと思った
<jkbys> 言われてみれば顔のアップは違う気もしますね
<jkbys> 暗さのせいもあるでしょうけど
<mizuno> いくやさんのショットは会心の出来だと思います
<jkbys> 一般人に見えなくもないですね
<mizuno> 関西の会場も、カメラ的にはやや暗いですし
<jkbys> Maverickの開発ふりかえり はもういいんでしたっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> いくやマジ一般人
<hito_jp> たぶん？
<ikuyaNOTE> つーか、この写真いいのでクレクレ
<jkbys> 会場ではマジキｔ（ｒｙ
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> Nattyの開発
<hito_jp> なにやるの的な。
<jkbys> WaylandはNattyの次でしたっけ
<hito_jp> Waylandがデフォルトになるのは明らかにnattyより先という話に見えます。
<jkbys> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえずLibreOfficeは翻訳する権限をゲットしておきました
<mizuno> N+1でも無理なんじゃね、という気も。そしてN+2はLTSだろうし
<hito_jp> Waylandがデフォルトになってくれた場合、もうなんかアプリケーション総テスト大会が待ってます。
<jkbys> そんなオオゴトですか
<hito_jp> 主に日本語入力壊れてないの的な方面で。
<ikuyaNOTE> あーやばいっすねー
<jkbys> またそっち系か・・・
<hito_jp> 100%互換とかありえないので、そうなるとフルテストでしょうねぇ。
<jkbys> まぁ先の話だから置いておくとして
<mizuno> まあ、先の話ですし
<jkbys> 水野さんとかぶるなんて・・・
<mizuno> そんなに喜ばないでいいですよ
<jkbys> Nattyではやらなきゃって何があるでしょう
<jkbys> unzip?
<hito_jp> unzip。しかし解決策がない。
<mizuno> あとセットアップヘルパ？
<hito_jp> unzip60-alt-iconv-utf8.patchは別系統の系譜に属するパッチで、いわゆるubuntu patchとは互換性がない、ということが分かりました。
<jkbys> なんと
<hito_jp> で、互換性を諦めて入れてもらうか、誰かが文字コード地獄を解決するかのどっちか。
<jkbys> 互換性を諦めて・・・というのはどういうことでしょう
<hito_jp> 過去のunzipコマンドとオプション違うよ、と。
<jkbys> なるほど・・・
<hito_jp> ちがうな、「微妙に」挙動が違う、が正しいです
<hito_jp> とりあえずは誰かが https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/580961/comments/45 したものをpittiあたりにproposeすれば。
<jkbys> ？
<jkbys> 誰？
<hito_jp> で、これはubuntu.com側の問題で、それと切り離してjapanese remixのunzipどうしましょう、というのを考えるのがよさそう。
<jkbys> これがはいっても、Remixのunzipは別にする必要がありそうですか？
<hito_jp> 誰かが。ていうかパッケージャなら10分あれば処理できる気がするので、pitti呼んでくるとかでもいいかも。
<hito_jp> えーと、この例のパッチと、これまでのubuntu的unzipとの違いとは別の話で、japanese remixのはコマンドラインでのunzipの挙動がちがうんですよねー。
<hito_jp> 端的にはremixのやつは「日本語っぽい文字コードのどれか」であると仮定して勝手に処理してくれる。
<hito_jp> 具体的には、「unzip 日本語入り.zip」で通る。
<jkbys> -O オプションがいるということですか
<hito_jp> でも従来のubuntu.com的パッチとかだと「unzip -O CP932 日本語入り.zip」じゃないと通らない、と。
<hito_jp> です。> -Oいる
<jkbys> それって推測できるようにできないんでしょうか
<hito_jp> 数年前にやった、「現在のロケールからありうる文字コードを推定するWindowsの挙動と互換なテーブルを持てば」って話がはじまります。
<jkbys> そこまで緻密にやらんといかんのかな
<hito_jp> そのときのはFATの話でしたが。
<jkbys> うっすらと覚えているような
<hito_jp> んー、自動推定はたぶん無理だと思います。ファイル名だと文字列が短すぎて、推定が正常に機能するかどうか不明。
<hito_jp> 正常に機能したかどうかは、辞書マッチして正常な単語が出てきた率はどれぐらいで、とかの自然言語処理に近いフィルタロジックが必要になります。
<jkbys> テーブルを持つ形だと、日本語ロケールだったら日本語としてありうる文字コードの中から推測する感じになるんでしょうか
<hito_jp> なので、話を単純にすると、「-Oオプション付けるのって許容できる？」と。
<jkbys> どうだろう
<hito_jp> そんな感じになると思います。どう実装するのがいいのかは分かんないです。>テーブル
<jkbys> GUIでダブルクリックしたときに化けなければ問題ないかも
<hito_jp> unzip だけなら unzip-ja とかいうコマンドを足すでもいいとは思います。化けたくないならunzip-jaコマンド使ってね、と。
<jkbys> コマンドで使う人は毎回つけるなりalias設定するなりでもいいような
<hito_jp> GUI側はfile-rollerが良きに計らってくれるのでOKだという理解です。7zip入れると壊れるけど。
<jkbys> file-rollerが良きに計らえるのにunzipがやってくれないのが納得いかない
<hito_jp> というあたりを真面目に戦って直します？
<jkbys> ひょっとしてすげー大変？
<hito_jp> やってみるとサックリ終わるかもしれませんが、そうでないと大長編プロジェクトXが始まるという予想です。
<jkbys> じゃあサックリ終わるかどうか調べるだけ調べるのが良い気がしますね
<hito_jp> まあサックリ終わった後、mainに入れられる誰かを説得する大事業が待ってるんですけどね……
<jkbys> 入れたら580961の人たちに神きた！って言われますよ
<hito_jp> じゃあ小林さんが神になるということで。
<hito_jp> 小林準から小林神への進化です。小さい「ゅ」を取るだけなので頑張ってください（ぉぃ
<jkbys> ヒィ
<mizuno> まさにゆとりですね！
<jkbys> だれがうまいこと言えと
<hito_jp> あとanthy=>mozcどうしましょう
<hito_jp> 正直自信を持ってオススメできるバージョンのmozcがあるのかつー問題をクリアできる気がまったくしないのですが。
<jkbys> multiverseのままでデフォルトにするってあり？
<hito_jp> いやその場合はIPADIC問題をどうにかするのを含めて。
<jkbys> どうにかなるのかな
<hito_jp> どうにかする方法は政治的とか技術的とか解釈論とかいろいろあります。たぶん。
<mizuno> デフォルトにするのはまだ早い気がしますけど、どうでしょう
<jkbys> 動作的にそんなに問題ありますか？
<mizuno> 結構変換できない文字が多い印象が
<ikuyaNOTE> 最新のはだいぶましになりましたよ
<mizuno> Mに入ってるやつまでしか試してなかったです
<mizuno> 最新試してみます
<hito_jp> Mにデフォルトで入ってるのは比較的マシなバージョンで止まってるはず。
<hito_jp> Mのから最新までの間がちょっと地雷原。
<jkbys> 地雷原を使ってしまってる気がする
<hito_jp> とりあえず判断保留で行きましょうかねぇ。
<jkbys> どっちにせよipadic問題がどうにかなるならどうにかしたいところですね
<jkbys> hitoさん政治的になんとかしてください
<hito_jp> 政治的解決策は3年ぐらいかかるんで気長にお待ちください
<jkbys> 最短はどれですか？
<hito_jp> 解釈論です
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそもIPADICの現著作権者がどこなのかよくわからない件
<jkbys> IPAじゃないんですか
<hito_jp> IPADICのライセンス制約はDFSG-nonfreeかもしれないがubuntu的解釈ではfreeだ！　って頑張ってどこかを説得する。
<hito_jp> たぶん説得する対象はSABDFL。
<jkbys> そういう例ってあるのかな
<jkbys> non-free が universe という
<hito_jp> firefox
<jkbys> おお
<ikuyaNOTE> 何故かIPAは著作者じゃないです。というか、当時のIPAと今のIPAは別物のはずですし
<jkbys> じゃあIPAに頼んでもダメなんですね
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんそうですね
<hito_jp> ていうかIPAが定義したやつに基づいてるだけなのでー
<hito_jp> あとはGoogle的に「お願いだからIPADIC使わずにNAIST-jdicにして」ってやる
<ikuyaNOTE> 精度がかなり落ちるのでだめぽってどっかで見た気が……
<jkbys> そんなこと書いて有りましたね
<hito_jp> ていうかNAIST-jdicコースは形態素の構成要素違うから、チューニングやり直しだよなぁというのが問題点。
<hito_jp> というあたりで途方にくれてても仕方ないので、「今のところ判断保留」で。
<jkbys> じゃあ他になにかありますか
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<mizuno> 10.04.1を忘れずに、くらいで
<jkbys> 忘れてたわ
<jkbys> ずっぽりと
<mizuno> 昨日言ったじゃん
<jkbys> え、昨日だっけ
<mizuno> 一昨日かもしれん！
<jkbys> まぁ作ります
<hito_jp> とりあえずミズノさんはgmailにログインしろやとは言っておく
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> 祝日ですけどどうしますか
<jkbys> 祝日か
<jkbys> ダメな人いますか
<nobuto> 23日は大丈夫なはず。
<jkbys> いないなら別に構わないですよね
<hito_jp> それは「ダメ人間はいますか」という意味ですか？（なら全員だ
<mizuno> 23日って祝日だったのか（ぉぃ
<jkbys> 勤労感謝の日らしいです
<mizuno> 休日でも働けることに感謝する日ですね
<jkbys> まぁ２３てことで
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<mizuno> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-17
<hceasy> 我靠
<hceasy> 谁能看懂中文
<hceasy> 没人么?
<hceasy> hellow
<amigojapan> 中国語？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: そう．このチャンネルで中国語使う中国人結構見たよ…
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: そうなんだ。。。エマヌエルさんは何人？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本人．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本でも中国語が共通語として通じると勘違いしている人が結構いそう…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 前に日本語か英語で話すよう注意した． cf. http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/05/21/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: そうんあんだ。。。　今見ます。。。。　　　僕はメキシコ人　　　　　でも日本に住んでいます
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Oh... ¡No hablo español!(スペイン語話せません．)
<amigojapan> 正しいです。。。　　　　英語も話せますね。僕は日本語よりも英語のほうが得意です。。。
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ubuntuをインストールしていないんですか？？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいえ．上のログの時はそうだったけど，先月初めくらいにインストールした．
<amigojapan> なるほど
<amigojapan> 感想を聞かせて下さい
<amigojapan> 前にリナックスを使った事ありましたか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> デフォールトのテーマが見にくくて仕方がない．なので，クリアールックスに替えた．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu に替えるまで， RedHat/Fedora を使っていた．
<amigojapan> そっか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 後， Skype を pulse をアンインストールせずに使えたらいいのだけど，その質問やら不満をどのフォーラムに書き込んだらいいのかよく分からない感じ．
<amigojapan> リナックスのスカイプは良くないですよ
<amigojapan> バージョン２だっけ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 覚えていない…
<amigojapan> うん、そうだと思う
<amigojapan> TLUGに行った事ありますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいえ…それ何？
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: Tokyo Linux Users Group
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 知らなかった．行ってもいいのかも知れないけど．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: 僕は一回しか行った事がない、外国人、日本人　７０・３０％かな。。。　　　今度また行こうかなと思っています。。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<amigojapan> 行きたいけど、妻が行かせてくれない。。。
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: TLUGに行ったら、知らせてください。僕もいけたら、知ってる人がいた方がいいから　：）
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: 僕の今のプロジェクット見てくれますか？  http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org
<Emmanuel_Chanel> プロジェクット -> プロジェクト
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どうやって見ればいいの？
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: えっと。。。英語で説明してもいい？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<amigojapan> コンピュータの単語はあまりしりません
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: well, first you click on the link above I send you,....   are you at the blue web site?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It tells me to login or to register. http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/basicframework/dispatcher.php?module=login&view=login
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: did you see my PM?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今みた．
<amigojapan> ok...
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: 見てくれてありがとうございました
<Emmanuel_Chanel> np.
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-19
<r_o_m> Test
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: こんにちは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu で困った事があった． telnet でルーターに繋いでいる時に，東という文字を打つと， telnet> というラインになってしまうという…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> すみません， telnet クライアントの上のような問題に関する質問はどのフォーラムに投稿すれば良いのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 「自分が正しいと思うもの」を選んでおいて頂ければと思います。あまりに違っている場合は移動しますし。
<znz_jp> telnet -E で。>東
<znz_jp> 東の真ん中のバイトが ^] の8ビット目をたてたものになっているのが原因。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どうすれば解決出来るのでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あ…お答え下さっていたのですね．すみません．そして，ありがとうございます．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-20
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-21
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<amigojapan> Javascriptに詳しい人いませんか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は詳しくないです．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: hmmm 日本語とJavascriptに詳しい人に聞かないと僕の問題は解決しないと思います
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC@2ch 行ってみたら？ 3鯖： irc.juggler.jp が一番いい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 1鯖が irc.2ch.net ， 2鯖が irc2.2ch.net ．
<amigojapan> はい。。行ってみます
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<boscowitch> おす
<boscowitch> 誰もいないか。。
<boscowitch> そっか日本はまだ5時
<boscowitch> ＾＾
<keiya> つくばのWIDEチームでミラーサーバの運用を始めました。 http://ftp.tsukuba.wide.ad.jp/Linux/
<Emmanuel_Chanel> boscowitch_: Hello!
<boscowitch_> hello
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
<boscowitch_> おはよう
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ich bin ein Japaner. Nicht gut sprech' ich Deutsch. = 私は日本人です．ドイツ語はあまり話せません．
<boscowitch_> まあこちは23時ぐらい
<boscowitch_> ええ
<boscowitch_> えらい
<boscowitch_> ちょっと違うけど分かり舞う
<boscowitch_> Ich bin ein Japaner. Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…どこ間違えた？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あれ，倒置法で，強調したい語句を最初に持ってきて，二番目に動詞をあてて，その次を主語にする構文なかったっけ？
<boscowitch_> 順番だけが
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 順番はわざとくずしたの．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 間違いなの？
<boscowitch_> 実はドイツ語の文法はあまり知らないけど
<boscowitch_> ドイツ人だから正しいのは間違えないこれですIch spreche nicht gut Deutsch.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それを崩した私のも間違っていないはずと言っているの…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それが正しい文章なのは知っているから．
<boscowitch_> Nicht gut sprech ich Deutsch は古い芝屋みたい
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 芝屋 -> 芝居
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．了解．
<boscowitch_> ドも＾＾
<boscowitch_> そしてこの文はなんか足りない感じがするaber.... とか: Nicht gut sprech ich Deutsch aber ich verstehe es.
<boscowitch_> でも一番いいのは Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch aber ich verstehe es.
 * Emmanuel_Chanel は es の4格が es なの忘れていた…
<boscowitch_> #æ ¼
<boscowitch_> 漢字はまだ難しいです。。。
<boscowitch_> だからたくさん自分開発したツールを使わないと
<boscowitch_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhwp0XKX9U8
<boscowitch_> http://github.com/boscowitch/wadoku-notify
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 中性の人称代名詞 格変化 1格 es / 2格 seiner / 3格 ihm / 4格 es
<Emmanuel_Chanel> の話ね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> って， #ubuntu-jp の趣旨からどんどん外れていく…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> すみません…
<boscowitch_> seiner と ihm は男性だと思う
<boscowitch_> Ihm gehts schlecht. 彼は元気ない
<boscowitch_> Ihm geht es schlecht.
<boscowitch_> すまん
<boscowitch_>  ^^ 普通の会話はgehts
<boscowitch_> hmmたしかにes のgenetivはsiner....
<boscowitch_> なるほど
<boscowitch_> 自分の国語なのにWikiで知れ部ないと文法が忘れてる
<boscowitch_> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personalpronomen#Deutsche_Personalpronomen
<boscowitch_> 2格 seiner / 3格 ihm は
<boscowitch_> 男性と同じ
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-14
<sho__> こんにちは
<sho__> 伺いたいことがあるんですけどどなたか居ませんか
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-15
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111115
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 下二つ済ませました……よね？
<jkbys> ですね
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> Japanese Translatorのadmin
<jkbys> [ ] kuromabo, kazken3にUbuntu Japanese Translatorのadmin権限を付与したい
<hito_jp> 翻訳のメンバ増やすときに付与されてないと困ることが発覚しました。
<jkbys> では付与ということでいいでしょうか
<hito_jp> 反対意見がなければ。
<nobuto> お二人に権限を付与するのは、異議なしです。
<jkbys> 大丈夫そうなので決定してしまいましょうか
<hito_jp> 一応投票しておこうかー
<hito_jp> +1
<Mocchi> +1
<jkbys> +1
<nobuto> +1
<hito_jp> ping ikuyaNOTE mizuno
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> go.
<nobuto> ただ翻訳の進め方一般の話として、もうちょっと議論が残る/追えるところで話し合ってほしいなぁと思っています。Twitterとかじゃなくて、ubuntu-l10n-jaとかubuntu-jpとか。傍からの意見ではありますが。
<hito_jp> それはぜんぜん別の軸の話として出してますね？
<nobuto> そうです。
<hito_jp> 「ただ」は逆接の接続詞としてではなく、単に息を入れるために入れたという認識でよいです？
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> というエスパーをしないといけないのでしんどいです。
<jkbys> admin権限を付与しておきました
<hito_jp> ちなみに議論らしい議論はしていない（wikiに書いてあることの確認しかしてない）ですが、そのへんは前提に含まれていますか？
<hito_jp> operationに必要なやりとりはしてるけどdiscussionはしてないという前提を踏まえて、「議論」ちぅのはoperationを指していますか、それともdiscussionを指していますか？　という確認をしたいっす。もし後者だとすると、観測問題とかも考慮する必要があり。
<nobuto> 議論というのは言い過ぎた感がありますが、「レビューして」とかそういうのもメーリングリストとか残る場でやっておくと他の人が雰囲気をつかみやすいかな、とかそういう話です。アクションアイテムの「翻訳における「ちょっとした質問」が出来る場所を検討する」とかに関連してくるとは思いますが。
<hito_jp> うーんと、できれば提案を整理して議題に書いてもらった方がよさげ。
<nobuto> 翻訳の中心でない私が提案を書いてもピンと来ない感じはあると思いますが、とりあえず書いておきます。
<jkbys> では次へ
<hito_jp> ピンと来ないんなら整理が足りないんじゃ……。
<jkbys> OSC東京最終確認
<jkbys> [ ] なにかある？
<hito_jp> 参加出来る方（ブース番ができるかたの意）はhttps://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2011TokyoFallに書いておいてもらえると助かります。
<mizuno> はーい
<mizuno> 荷物は今日発送しました
<hito_jp> あと村田さん、19日(土)だけ出るのか、19日(土)だけ出ないのかがちと解読不能なので補足をしておいて頂けるとたすかります。
<hito_jp> 超ぐっどじょぶ
<nobuto> 土だけ出る予定です。そんなに紛らわしかったですかね。
<hito_jp> あと懇親会の申し込みしましたかしてませんかとか。
<hito_jp>  - で書いてあると、マイナスなのかただのハイフンなのかが……。
<hito_jp> （過去の信頼と実績の問題という説もある）
<nobuto> 皮肉とかやめて。
<mizuno> おひるごはんは学食が使えるみたいですが、数に限りがあるとかそんな話でしたっけ
<hito_jp> 皮肉に聞こえたら申し訳ないですが、遅刻して謝らないとか真っ白プレゼンやってほっかむりとか、これまで積んできたものが判断に影響を及ぼしている、ということは自覚してほしいところです。
<mizuno> 明星ははじめて行くんですが、いつもお昼はどうしてました？
<jkbys> 学食で食ったが混んでた気もする
<mizuno> ふむう
<hito_jp> 学食しかないので、学食 or 立川でなにか買っていく or 駅前ファミリーマートの三択です。
<mizuno> 駅前っていっても遠そうなので、なんか買ってもっていくが無難かな
<hito_jp> いや駅前は学校前と同義なので大丈夫です。
<jkbys> あれは駅前って感じでもないｗ
<hito_jp> なので余計売り切れがヤバい。
<hito_jp> ちなみに駅前は、ファミリーマートと各大学の入り口しかありません。
<hito_jp> あと、二日目はカレーしかありません。
<hito_jp> 到着したら午前中に食券を買って昼前に行く or ファミリーマートにすべてをかける or 立川で買っていく
<Mocchi> ひょっとして日野も青梅もどっこいどっこいなのか・・・？
<hito_jp> ぐらいでいいのかなぁ……
<jkbys> よさそうなら当日よろしくお願いしますってことで
<jkbys> フォーラム関連
<jkbys> フォーラムでUbuntu派生ディストリビューションの質問も受け入れるべきか？
<jkbys> 派生ディストリ用カテゴリはどう見せる？
<hito_jp> しまつた準備してない
<Mocchi> 先週は「その他」扱いがいいのではという意見が出たのを覚えています。
<hito_jp> その他カテゴリ作る・Kubuntu/Xubuntuとかまで派生に流れたらイヤだよね、までで止まっていたハズ
<hito_jp> 注意書きとか、「こういう未来はイヤだ」（なのでリスク回避が必要）みたいな話を出してもらえればってところで止まっていた？
<jkbys> さして問題は起こらない気がする
<hito_jp> じゃあ注意書き文章を誰か考えてくださいということにして、担当する人決めて来週頑張るで。
<jkbys> その他カテゴリに「派生ディストリビューション」フォーラムを追加して、Kubuntu/Xubuntu以外のUbuntu派生ディストリビューションに関する話題とか書いておけばよさそう。
<hito_jp> lubuntu来ますよねその書き方。
<jkbys> そんなのあったか
<Mocchi> Ubuntu Studio来ますよねその書き方
<jkbys> そんなのあったか
<hito_jp> というふうに、モレヌケ発生しないように文章考えないといけないわけですが、そこさえちゃんと考えてあれば大丈夫、という。
<jkbys> 誰か考えて！
<hito_jp> OSC会場で余裕があればやっておきます……
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<Mocchi> いちおう貼っておきます。About Ubuntu Derivatives　http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<jkbys> 議題おわりましたが、他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> Adobe Readerを年内に削除するの忘れないでくださいね……
<hito_jp> 年内じゃないか、年明けぐらいに
<jkbys> もう消してもいいんでしたっけ
<jkbys> 年明けか
<jkbys> 年末年始に飲みすぎなければ覚えてるはず
<hito_jp> 年内で終了って書いときました。
<jkbys> そういやそう書いてあった
<hito_jp> ……Google Calendarとtaskwarriorさん頑張って！（自分で覚えておく気はない）
<jkbys> では終了しましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> 来週は出られないですが、気にせず開催していただければ。
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では22ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> 雑談モード。
<hito_jp> mozcのMIRの果てしなさに遠い目になりました。先にunzipなんとかしたほうが現実的。
<ikuyaNOTE> Qtがもう入ってるのは不幸中の幸いですね
<hito_jp> 14.04ぐらいで目指すのが妥当かなぁと。
<ikuyaNOTE> takaoみたく裏で手を回すぐらいしか思いつかないですねぇ
<hito_jp> 裏で手を回すにしても、ちょっとこれは……という。
<jkbys> MIRそんなに果てしないんですか
<ikuyaNOTE> （どんな手を回したのかは知らないor忘れたけど
<ikuyaNOTE> Mozcでかいですよねぇ、まず
<hito_jp> takaoのときは単体ファイルだったので比較的交渉はスムーズだったのですが。
<hito_jp> Depends:見ると遠い目になります。
<jkbys> Takaoはむしろ向こうがやれよって言ってきた感じ
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本人のほとんどのユーザーはMozcをわざわざインストールしているんだ、Ubuntu Magazine Japanにもこう書いてあるって説得するぐらいしか思いつかないです
<ikuyaNOTE> 依存するパッケージ全部のMIR書くのかよみたいな
<mizuno> 日本人のほとんどのユーザーはSKKをわざわざインストールしているんだ、と
<Mocchi> MIRが何か質問してもいいでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> Main Inclusion Requestかな
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<Mocchi> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> は、ここでMen In RadeonでRadeon大好きで常に持ち歩いてる人のことです、とか教えれば……。
<Mocchi> Mocchi is reserved. で12/24とか考えていただければ...
<ikuyaNOTE> あとmainにするためにはibus-mozcのrankを上げるパッチを書く必要もあり
<hito_jp> rank上げはひじょーにどうでもいいような気がします……
<hito_jp> あとはMIRなしで、anthyとmozc両方入れるとかそーいう方向にするかですかねぇ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 上げないと起動時に登録されませんよ
<hito_jp> MIRの壮大な道のりに比べれば誤差ちぅ意図っす。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、それは確かに
<ikuyaNOTE> まーいずれにせよ12.04では無理ゲーかも知れませんねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> poppler-dataですらかなり時間がかかりましたし
<mizuno> rankってどこで見られるんでしたっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> /usr/share/ibus/component/mozc.xml
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-16
<atari2600a> how do you get anthy out of direct input mode?
<atari2600a> I'd start w/ an ohayoo guzaimasu but obviously there's a problem w/ that :P
<atari2600a> an apt-get purge fixed this
<atari2600a> the windows way out worked :P
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-18
<Oldport> anybody here?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-12
<mizuno> こんばんは
<kazken3> ども
<lenios> こんばんは
<kazken3> もしかして：MTG始まってない
<mizuno> アニキの来るのを待っていました
<naruhiko> （こっそり
<kazken3> なんでw
<kazken3> リーダーもいない。
<mizuno> ……
<mizuno> ちょーなんさんはいるかしら
<kazken3> むーん。
<naruhiko> たまに見に来たときに限って誰もいらっしゃないのですなｗ
<mizuno> もっちーはいるかねー
<mizuno> リーダー、誰もいません!
<jkbys> OH
<jkbys> 俺も電話きて遅くなってしまった
<kazken3> YEAH
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> やるだけやっちゃうか
<jkbys> アクションアイテム
<jkbys> 10月のチームレポートを投稿する(jkbys)  また忘れてた
<jkbys> 今日寝るまでにやる
<mizuno> 議事録だれー？
<jkbys> できる人いるんかな
<mizuno> というか、投げる人もいるから最低三人いないと
<mizuno> で、俺は会津のお酒がおいしすぎるので役に立ちません
<kazken3> また酒盛りか！
<mizuno> またって……
<kazken3> 酒盛りいいよね。
<jkbys> まぁ議事録はあとででっちあげるか
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<naruhiko> 関係ないけどぼくも嘉永蔵飲んでます
<lenios> このミーチングはまじめそうもないね
<mizuno> 嘉永蔵の純米はまだ手つけてない
<jkbys> いつもは真面目なのに
<jkbys> 今日は酒飲みばかり
<mizuno> シラフでやってられっかー
<kazken3> 10分でわかるMTG（なの?
<mizuno> ってなるちゃんが言ってた
<naruhiko> えっ
<jkbys> またホントかウソかわからないようなことを水野さんが言ってる
<mizuno> ふふ、伊達に息をするように嘘をつく男と紹介されたわけじゃないぜ
<jkbys> チームレポートは連載だけかな
<naruhiko> 誰がそんな紹介を
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsへの投票(11/19まで)
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<mizuno> 10月ぶん？
<jkbys> いや、この1週間でレポートについかすべき文
<jkbys> 分
<mizuno> 会津は追加されてるんだっけ？
<jkbys> どうだっけな
<jkbys> 11月分として会津OSCと書いておくか
<mizuno> KOFは参加してないしねえ
<kazken3>  Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsですが、1名Candidatesにはいりましたので、
<kazken3> 来週の11/19のMTGまでに投票おねがいします。
<jkbys> おねがいします
<kazken3> 投票の権利は、Ubuntu Japanese Team,Ubuntu Japanese Translators皆さん持っていますので、よろしくです。
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<mizuno> えーっと
<mizuno> イベントの展示マシンが壊れますた
<kazken3> うわ。
<mizuno> 会津で荷物から出したら、電源が入らないということになってて
<mizuno> 発送する直前にQのセットアップをしているので、輸送中に壊れた可能性が高いんですが
<mizuno> それを証明するためにはメーカーに調査してもらう必要があって
<mizuno> ヤマトの保険がおりるかどーか、いま預けて調査してもらってるとこです
<jkbys> 調査費ってかからないんですか？
<mizuno> とくに聞いてないです。ヤマトに電話したら、預かりますと言われて取りに来ました
<jkbys> へぇ
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ、結果待ちですね
<mizuno> ヤマトからLenovoに送って、破損の状況次第で保険がおりるかなーという感じかと
<mizuno> さいわい来年のOSC東京までイベントはないので
<mizuno> 結果まちかなと
<naruhiko> そこは幸いでしたよね
<mizuno> ですね
<jkbys> では対応よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> もし直近にイベントがあったら、柴田さんのノートを徴発する必要があるところでした
<mizuno> はい、経過は逐次報告します
<jkbys> 柴田さんが多すぎて誰かわからない
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりかな
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 次回も月曜でいいですか
<mizuno> わたしはだめかも。本業で深夜メンテがある日
<mizuno> まあスルーして進めてください
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ19日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> で、なるちゃんが「シラフでやってられっかー」って言ったのは事実なんですか
<naruhiko> そもそも、なるちゃんいうなっつの
<mizuno> なっつの
<naruhiko> 言ってませんってば
<mizuno> 俺は毎日言ってますけどね
<naruhiko> 関係ないが to_naruchan とかいうフォルダーを掘るのはやめていただきたい
<naruhiko> 某編集部
<naruhiko> とかいってるうちに誰か来ないかなと思ったりしたが、やっぱりこない
<mizuno> たるんでますね!
<munepi> こんばんは。ぼくもこれからは「なるちゃん」と呼びます(w > naruhiko-san
<naruhiko> 脇チラさんは黙っていてくださいｗ
<munepi> それくるとは思っていなかったです(^^;; < 脇チラ
<naruhiko> ではみなさんさよーなら
<naruhiko> ていうかまだいるんかいな
<Nerio> Hello
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-15
<qiao> 見捨てられた
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-12
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131112
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mocchi> 私はありません
<hito_jp> 自分もないです。
<jkbys> 10月分のチームレポートは連載以外のをまだ書いてないので書いておきます
<chonan> 自分もありません
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさげかな
<hito_jp> Remixリリースって入ってます？
<jkbys> それ忘れてたわ
<jkbys> 11/5に13.10日本語Remixリリースしたってのを追加で
<mocchi> 了解 > 11/5に日本語Remix
<jkbys> では議題へ
<jkbys> イベント準備
<jkbys> ページを作成した。今のところ12/7(土)予定。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/gihyojp-recipe-300
<hito_jp> スタッフの都合とかもあって12/21に変更かもしれません！　
<jkbys> 300回ってことは5年ほどやってることになるのか
<hito_jp> 一年には52週しかないあるよリーダー。
<jkbys> 6年か
<hito_jp> 「6年前からどれぐらい進歩しましたか？」とか聞くと死者続出っぽい。
<ikuyaNOTE>  #もうだめだ
<chonan> 手遅れ度なら...
<jkbys> じゃあ次かな
<jkbys> Trustyの開発
<jkbys> ページを作成した
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Trusty
<jkbys> [ ] 項目の抜け漏れはないか？
<jkbys> [ ] 今回やりたいことは？
<jkbys> できれば早めに32/64の判断をしておきたい
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Trusty/Specs/32or64
<hito_jp> とりあえずchonanさん、12/21だったらどれぐらい手伝えるのかだけ情報ください。最悪いっぱんじん参加者じゃなかった一般参加者なんだけどなぜかセミナーしゃべるとかでも（そもそもこれねーよってのもアリ）
<hito_jp> えー、32or64は大長編（Pのときの成果物も下にコピペしてちょっと手直ししてある）ので、読むの大変です。
<chonan> 12/21 ならなんとかなりそうかも
<hito_jp> しかもめんどくさいのでCPU名が省略気味です。
<hito_jp> 議論にあたって必要な知識なので頑張って理解してください（鬼
<hito_jp> で、今週考えるのは無理だと思うので、これ読めやーというのを来週への宿題にしておく感じ
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<hito_jp> 自分もないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はい
<mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では19日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> じゃあ12/21でお願いって調整しなおしますごめんなさい会場の人。
<yutaka-m> りょうかいしましたー
<chonan> ごめんなさい、中の方。
<hito_jp> は、AFKかと思ってました。申し訳ありませんです。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131112
<hito_jp> 「そんな日はパートナーのためにプレゼント買いに行くんじゃふざけんな」という方は午前中に頑張って買ってきてください（ぉ
<mocchi> #おらんかった
<hito_jp> まず坂本さんはそのタイミングで就職を……！
<mocchi> ぎくぅ
<chonan> 某御社様あたりに是非。
<mocchi> chonan: 議事録の送信など、お願いしてもいいです？
<chonan> mocchi: 承ります!
<mocchi> 他の人は議事録の確認お願いしますm(_ _)m
<hito_jp> そしてイベント準備はロジカル脳みそをオフにしてからじゃないとできないので、ものすごくやばい感じが。
<hito_jp> 議題のところがなんかちがう
<mocchi> あれ。trustyの開発のところですか？
<hito_jp> なおしてみました。イレギュラーだけど[ ]が残ってます
<mocchi> hito_jp: ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> hito_jp: 今回だけのイレギュラーではなくて「次週に持ち越しになったら[]を残しておく」を「議事録の書き方」に加えてもよいのではないか、と思いました。
<hito_jp> 未着手次週送りってそんなにないような。
<hito_jp> 次週に持ち越す、ことそのものは割と起きそうですが、そういうときは仕切りなおした議題を書き直すべきだと思います。
<hito_jp> 今回みたいに「そもそも前提ドキュメント読んでないと議論にもならねーぜひゃっはー」というのはレアなケースで、そこは都度判断が正しいのではないかと。って思うんですが、書きにくい？
<mocchi> hito_jp: 了解です > 仕切りなおした議題として書き直すべき
<hito_jp> たぶん、「次週送りだと[ ]」ってだけだと機能しないルールなんで、足してもやりにくくなるだけかなーと。
<mocchi> 確かにやりにくそうですね。
<mocchi> 基本的に議題は書き直すもの。今回はレアケース。で構いませんです。
<hito_jp> らじゃーです。ぐっどなご意見ありがとうございます。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-15
<skraito> hola
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-17
<skraito> hellow
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-11
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 遅くなりましたがこんばんは？
<hito_jp> そしてちょっと手が離せないのでお疲れ様でした（ぉぃ
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> 議題もないしお流れかな
<mizuno> あれ、終わってター
<jkbys> むしろ始まってない
<mizuno> 俺たちのミーティングはこれからだ!
<jkbys> （第一部 完）
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-13
<Bismo_Funyuns_> can i get some sake up in her
<Quatro_Quatro> Here to get me some Jap gold
<Bismo_Funyuns_> is dis place ded or wat
<Bismo_Funyuns_> yolo
<Bismo_Funyuns_> suck my american dick you damn japs
<Quatro_Quatro> #YOLOSWAG420SHREKIT
<Bismo_Funyuns_> yolo
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-14
<circ-user-HQ785> こんにちは
<circ-user-HQ785> デフォルトのexim4でのメールの送信について、どなたか相談に乗ってもらえませんか？
<circ-user-HQ785> 解決しました。さよーならー。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-10
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは（かろうじて復活
<jkbys> 復活おめでとうございます
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 3ヶ月ぶりに貼り付けてみた
<hito_jp> そしてこのままおやすみなさいレベル（半分寝落ち
<hito_jp> 肺炎一歩手前までいくと体力が壊滅するので注意しましょう……
<jkbys> 寝て下さい
<ikuyaNOTE> ( ˘ω˘)ｽﾔｧ
#ubuntu-jp 2017-11-15
<gtrert> hello
<gtrert> i used to be friends with Japanese Emperor meitzu
<gtrert> Meituzu
<gtrert> i am possibly Japan citizen
<gtrert> dna
<gtrert> %!@#%@!$#@%@!!$#!@$@!#@!$#$#@!$@#$@#!$#@$#$#!$#@%#@%#@$#@$#@$COS///.070000600000403
<gtrert> teletype
<gtrert> type
<gtrert> deaf
#ubuntu-jp 2017-11-17
<tomahawk_> i need exorcism and Japan depatsy.  those darn boogers eat my soul products. you have pena ?  i have new one.  you want me to math no error.  thanking you. Glino/Meitzu
<tomahawk_> Gilno
#ubuntu-jp 2018-11-15
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
